
Ask HN: Recommendations for video games to learn to play music? - dv35z
Hey gang - hope you&#x27;re well.<p>Does anyone have suggestions for video games which are &quot;Video game first, Music-learning second&quot; (as opposed to game&#x27;ified music lessons, which seem pretty popular)<p>As a background: I&#x27;ve decided to learn piano (I&#x27;ve never attempted anything musical before), and bought a MIDI keyboard, and started lessons using Yousician (a Duolingo-style app to learn music). It&#x27;s fun, but I was thinking, &quot;If there are piano lessons which are gamified (e.g. points, unlocking levels, etc), are there video games which are... music&#x27;ified?&quot; I know from experience how much I can get INTO a game mode - grinding away hours etc., so I was thinking what would it take for me to feel the same urgency&#x2F;interest in practicing piano, without it necessarily feeling like a boring chore.<p>I&#x27;m imagining:
* Street Fighter-style games where your character must use chords and song bit &quot;combos&quot; to beat a variety of enemies, each requiring more complicated song bits until the &quot;big boss&quot;. This would be fun as a multiplayer&#x2F;remote experience too: You and a friend could be &quot;accountability partners&quot; by spending time playing the game &#x2F; practicing piano, taking on enemies&#x2F;songs&#x2F;chords&#x2F;etc together.
* RPG-style games where your character use music performances to unlock doors, fight certain types of enemies by completing song parts, sustain a difficult part to &quot;charge up&quot; your powers, etc. The character would have skill trees based on completing mini lessons (e.g. if you learn an arpeggio, your character now has +5 more life, etc)<p>I am certain there are much better ideas than mine, but I&#x27;m a bit at a loss to find them. Can anyone suggest games which capture this &quot;playing a game by learning piano&quot;-type feeling? I want to feel that same rush that you get when in the game zone, but while playing piano!<p>Thanks all!
======
725686
Not what you want, but I have been using
[https://sightreading.training/](https://sightreading.training/) for
practicing sight reading, and it is fantastic for the intended purpose, though
quite boring and terrible to listen to. I actually use it with no sound, just
the MIDI for instant feedback. It would be great if it created some decent
sounding combinations, keep your statistics, progress, etc, but I have
improved my sight reading by leaps and bounds in a couple of weeks.

I have just noticed that the project is open source
([https://github.com/leafo/sightreading.training](https://github.com/leafo/sightreading.training))
so come on fellow geeks, pitch in some of your talent....

